# karcher broken??



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ok have a karcher 6.85 and this morning went ot use it outside and it sounded like it wasa going to pump water through when i attached hose but realised had no hose water on so switched off and now have nothng from the karcher at all...Cjhecked fuse in plug but still nothing... Heard a strange sound from it few weeks ago like blades breaking off a fan at high speed but it went and didnt know if anything had been damaged although thats not my concern today just no power as such from the karcher..

Are there any hidden fuses or can it be stripped down to see whats wrong?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> ok have a karcher 6.85 and this morning went ot use it outside and it sounded like it wasa going to pump water through when i attached hose but realised had no hose water on so switched off and now have nothng from the karcher at all...Cjhecked fuse in plug but still nothing... Heard a strange sound from it few weeks ago like blades breaking off a fan at high speed but it went and didnt know if anything had been damaged although thats not my concern today just no power as such from the karcher..
> 
> Are there any hidden fuses or can it be stripped down to see whats wrong?


First check the socket outlet Marc just incase you've tripped a fuse. Secondly, and I'm not sure on this, but I think it may have a thermal cut out. Also make sure it ain't frozen. Not sure that helps but it's all I can think of.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Are you using a extension Marc? Some pressure washers don't like extensions (especially Kranzles) and it may have blown a fuse in the extension??

Frozen??


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

your right i am on extension and spoke to karcher guy who said the same... My pressure washer does from time to time blow the fuse in the house aswell and he thinks this may be a capacitor i think he said probelm or some switch built onto the pump.

So i now need a repair place in kent... grrrrr


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

im just bored with the un-reliability of Karchers! must have on break on me every year. Using my girlfriends K2.19 at the my because my K4.99 broke. Must have done about 4 in four years. 

Saving for a Kranzle now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

minimadgriff said:


> im just bored with the un-reliability of Karchers! must have on break on me every year. Using my girlfriends K2.19 at the my because my K4.99 broke. Must have done about 4 in four years.
> 
> Saving for a Kranzle now


Yeah Kranzles are the way to go mate, Superb machines:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Yeah Kranzles are the way to go mate, Superb machines:thumb:


Shameless Plug! :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Kranzle, Kranzle, Kranzle.

Proper pressure washer. I actually turn down the pressure, as on full pressure i'm scared it'll re-arrange the curves in the Body Panels.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

minimadgriff said:


> Shameless Plug! :lol:


oh yes!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> oh yes!


you should have gone all the way and hyperlinked "kranzle" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

minimadgriff said:


> you should have gone all the way and hyperlinked "kranzle" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ok ........

no only joking


----------

